# Dell Dimension case swap



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

I got a Dell Dimension 2350 3 years ago for Christmas. I have upgraded the Dell by adding 1GB RAM, a BFG FX5500 PCI 256MB video card, and additional DVD drive. After time went by, the stock Dell case was causing an overheating problem with all the upgrades, so I decided to swap all the parts over to an ATX case.

I chose the Aspire Dreamer II case for this project and went to work...............

The Motherboard went right in and plugged into the Antec 450Watt PSU.

I installed the cards and the factory CPU fan, but located it elsewhere due to the direct 80MM CPU fan.

I had to cut and splice the power switch, HD activity, and reset wires, but all went well.

I also installed a sound card for better quality.

Here is a pice of the Dell Dimension 2350 case swap..........................


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks sharp Mullet


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I like the design, though if it were mine it'd be red. Looks great.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

thats the same case I have, Have you had any problems with the case? in terms of flimsyness or things not fitting quite right. Or am I the only one?


----------



## RezinSmokesalot (Sep 24, 2008)

hey im thinking of doing the same thing i have a dell 2350 the case is banged up can u recommend any other cases and how did u splice the wires i have done it on other pc's but the dell mobo has no way to tell what doz what


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i transplanted a 4600 (ATX) to an antec 900.

word of caution, is you have to know if your computer is BTX- dell is the only company still doing it, to mess up us modders.

What I did, was use an ohm-meter and basic electrical knowledge, and backtrack the factory front panel to figure out where things went.


----------



## RezinSmokesalot (Sep 24, 2008)

magnethead said:


> i transplanted a 4600 (ATX) to an antec 900.
> 
> word of caution, is you have to know if your computer is BTX- dell is the only company still doing it, to mess up us modders.
> 
> What I did, was use an ohm-meter and basic electrical knowledge, and backtrack the factory front panel to figure out where things went.


lol im just a simple stoner i don't know much about hard ware i know programing and my electrical Knowledge i Can Follow Instricton well lolz Whats a BTX last time i was in side a computer was in the late 90's


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

RezinSmokesalot said:


> lol im just a simple stoner i don't know much about hard ware i know programing and my electrical Knowledge i Can Follow Instricton well lolz Whats a BTX last time i was in side a computer was in the late 90's


something the IEEE decided would help the cooling system of a computer. It was an epic backfire, and dell is the only company using it, as a limiter of customization.


----------

